# Asus R9 280x high load temp ?



## ajinkys (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, I'm having Asus r9 280x and living in Mumbai. My cabinet is corsair spec 1 having 2 corsair af 140mm fans quiet edition and one rear and one top exhaust are nzxt fn 120mm. CPU is i5 4570 plus cm hyper 212x. GPU idle temps are 42c and under load for crysis 3 at ultra settings for an hour or two it reaches 84-86C at 99% load. Am I the only one getting these high temps or should I RMA the gfx ? Please advise urgently. Anyone using the same gfx from.India please share your temps and any moderator please advise me what should I do ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

Idle: ~32
Load: ~72
as pre reviews for TOP version
this is your cabinet right Corsair Carbide Series Spec-01 Review | bit-tech.net 

1. Summer season temps will be bit high
2. Ur fan setup has back and top [assuming both pulling air out], what about front and side. Back and Top pulls air out of the cabinet. Need fans to push air into the cabinet
3. Take the gpu and clean it if there is any dust

- - - Updated - - -

Also wait for others/owners to reply


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

> You don't have any intake fan?

> Post a pic of cabinet interior.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 14533

this is my set-up. two front intake are 140mm and top and rear exhaust are 120mm Please advise ? nothing is OVERLOCKED, i just the config a week back so i doubt there is any dust anywhere for such temps. please advise.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> View attachment 14533
> 
> this is my set-up. two front intake are 140mm and top and rear exhaust are 120mm Please advise ? nothing is OVERLOCKED, i just the config a week back so i doubt there is any dust anywhere for such temps. please advise.



Upload the image somewhere else. TDF's attachment is broken.


----------



## amjath (Jun 25, 2014)

As  [MENTION=86813]Jripper[/MENTION] suggested on the other thread of yours, Please let us know and direction of your cooler. Upload your image in imgur.com and post the link here


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 25, 2014)

[url=*postimage.org/]*s2.postimg.org/o9czm5bq1/10389559_10152496382586885_7344459801178486863_n.jpg
image sharing[/URL]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2014)

gpu currently idle 37-36 degrees ........

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Idle: ~32
> Load: ~72
> as pre reviews for TOP version
> this is your cabinet right Corsair Carbide Series Spec-01 Review | bit-tech.net
> ...


wow how are u getting idle 32 ??


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 26, 2014)

guys idle doesnt matter much !! temps under load do ! let me know what should be temps under load ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2014)

ajinkys said:


> guys idle doesnt matter much !! temps under load do ! let me know what should be temps under load ?



depends on what kind of load u want?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

> Use a side intake fan.

> The top exhaust fan and CPU cooler's right intake fan are too close. The exhaust fan will leave less air for the CPU cooler. Move the top exhaust fan one slot towards the read.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm talking about 99% load which u get by playing crysis 3 at ultra settings. i cant have a side intake fan as there isnt slot or place for any. what are the max temps u all have got under max load ?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2014)

77-78 max load............


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I have an i3 2100 which is of no comparison to what you have. Did you shift the top exhaust fan I talked about?


----------



## aniket.cain (Jun 26, 2014)

I have the same Asus R9 280X, and I used to see temps around 74-76C while playing Crysis at ultra. Have seen it touching 78 (on hot days - I don't have an AC), but not above that. In my case, adding a side intake fan decreased the temps by 1-2C, but not much.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 26, 2014)

aniket.cain said:


> I have the same Asus R9 280X, and I used to see temps around 74-76C while playing Crysis at ultra. Have seen it touching 78 (on hot days - I don't have an AC), but not above that. In my case, adding a side intake fan decreased the temps by 1-2C, but not much.



well m in an aced room plus in bangalore still that much temp............ is my model faulty i can even see artifacts after playing bf 3 for a while specially in desert maps

- - - Updated - - -

i have only one intake fan that is the stock one of cs 431 elite plus


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 26, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well m in an aced room plus in bangalore still that much temp............ is my model faulty *i can even see artifacts after playing bf 3 for a while specially in desert maps*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i have only one intake fan that is the stock one of cs 431 elite plus



Artifacts without overclocking is definitely a sigh of faulty product. Get it RMA'd.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Artifacts without overclocking is definitely a sigh of faulty product. Get it RMA'd.



actually i googled for a while and it seems its common........am i right?

on what ground can i RMA my product?


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2014)

85 degree on full load is a bit on the higher side for these days, but is completely fine. 10 years back, GPUs used to run even higher than this and still worked fine. 6600 GT which I had used to hit 90-95 degrees. And fabrication these days is better than what it was 10 years back. So, you should have zero worries.

My 3 year old HD 6950 hits 85 degrees since day #1, still running fine.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^
its really not about days and stuff. .every class of card comes with a  designated max temperature. 
For example 85ºc would be fine for a r9 290  as its built to operate in those conditions but its not safe for a r9 280x.

As for op's problem  r9 280x suffers from artifacts.
Google it and you will see.Most non reference ones have this problem. someone posted in this forum too.
Asus was kind of most affected one with the reason being that they didn't provide cooling for two memory cores or something which was causing the artifacts. 

you should rma it.

Amd is really disappointing these days.
Even non-reference r9 290s have their issues like black screens and it includes the much popular sapphire r9 290 trix oc.
also I've read that their fx line up of cpus haven't been much success


----------



## ico (Jun 27, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> ^^^
> its really not about days and stuff. .every class of card comes with a  designated max temperature.
> For example 85ºc would be fine for a r9 290  as its built to operate in those conditions but its not safe for a r9 280x.
> 
> As for op's problem  r9 280x suffers from artifacts.


85 degree is completely fine for HD 7970. People here are just paranoid. When they read reviews, they forget that most reviewers are from cold countries. Instantly add 5-10 degrees for Indian conditions especially if you're in North India.

If you aren't getting artifacts, there is no reason for RMA. Infact the service people will return the card saying there's no problem. Any latest fabrication process is tuned much better to deal with heat than 10 years back. That's why AMD exploited it for R9 290X. Both R9 290X and HD 7970/280X are on the same fabrication process from the same company TSMC.

Secondly, the OP is not suffering from artifacts. gt0gagan is.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> ^^^
> its really not about days and stuff. .every class of card comes with a  designated max temperature.
> For example 85ºc would be fine for a r9 290  as its built to operate in those conditions but its not safe for a r9 280x.
> 
> ...



ya but on what ground can it be rma-ed by saying its giving artifacts? they will ask for proof?


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 27, 2014)

^
well you will have to convince them...maybe by showing video??.I don't know..
generally they run a few tests like 3d mark and if it runs okay they don't rma it.


----------



## ajinkys (Jun 27, 2014)

so Asus r9 280x people from india just post your temps during 99% load and gaming at ultra ? just mention your temps so that other indians will get an idea if their card and cooling is ok.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

if possible tell us details about facing artifacts after hours of gaming.......


----------



## beingGamer (Aug 26, 2014)

not hijacking the thread, but I am getting artifacts in GTA SA multiplayer a lot since few days.
random objects at random places on random occasions get stretched to very long distances.
some times the light pole textures stick to one another & completely block the view.
i will post pics later.

Other than GTA SA i am not getting artifacts in any other games, even at ultra & 85C temps.

- - - Updated - - -

*s26.postimage.org/sm7s0r1ud/gta_sa_2014_08_24_20_11_22_07.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/hnwiikd91/gta_sa_2014_08_24_20_06_28_39.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/6pl90donp/gta_sa_2014_08_24_20_14_07_42.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/and43j0ut/gta_sa_2014_08_24_20_11_30_54.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/z557rf3f9/gta_sa_2014_08_24_19_53_08_12.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/4ozatahw5/gta_sa_2014_08_24_19_55_25_03.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/r271g3itx/gta_sa_2014_08_24_19_11_55_41.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/r3gz9iknp/gta_sa_2014_08_14_13_11_16_31.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/swjvxu5ud/gta_sa_2014_08_24_19_11_59_83.jpg

*s26.postimage.org/b7s567u39/gta_sa_2014_08_24_19_11_56_49.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 29, 2014)

^^ I used to get such artifacts with nvidia gpu on project IGI and DOuble Helix. But later a launcher and a particular driver setting fixed the issue. 

So do the followings :

1. Revert back to older driver version [ gpu ] if you have updated them recently.
2. Check the game settings. Set it to 1440 * 900 and 32 bit mode. Make sure widescreen option is turned on.


----------

